# Scope Size for Field



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I'll be switching to the smaller 29mm Sure-Loc Black Eagle from a Specialty 1 3/8" only due to the fact that for outdoor shooting I felt I was seeing too much of the target face with the Specialty and I really did not want to change the location of the scope on my bar--I was otherwise very happy with the current scope and will continue to use it indoors. I have funny eyes though.... :wink:

Of your 2 choices, I would recommend trying out the 1 3/8" for field.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I would highly recommend this scope from Merlin!!! I have recently acquired one, and it is superbly crafted. The hood is built into the unit. The front of the scope is larger than the back of the scope, and the lens is centered in the housing.
The bubble is large and easy to see, and the back of the scope is lined with bright orange so it is easy to see and center in your peep.

The diameter is smaller as well, which makes it great for field shooting AND indoors.

Here is the link: You can get them with fibre optic or not...but if you get the fibre optic, it is easily removable should you decide not to use it.

In addition, there is no mechanism for screwing a cap on or off to change the lens. Simply place a small allen wrench in a hole to press out the )O-ring which then releases the lens. Makes changing a lens extremely easy...and indexing it is a breeze, so it is always in the same position. Also, the cap can't work loose and eventually rattle and crack your lens. I've seen that lens breakage with other brands!

http://www.merlinarcherycentre.co.uk/acatalog/MAC_Ten_Zone_Scope_-__Incl._Lens_and_Fibre_Optic_.html

Get ahold of Kevin Speckman (Pinwheel12) for accurate pricing and availability here in the USA! You can't go wrong with this scope unit. The price for the entire unit, including the lens of your choice is way lower than you would expect for a Nikon lensed scope, housing, and scope rod.

Here is Pinwheel12's contact information: [email protected] SHOP phone: 603-899-9888

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I use a Tru-spot housing. It is about 1.125" diameter. Before that I was using a Brite Site Vegas which was probably slightly smaller. I definitely prefer a smaller housing for all target shooting. It allows me to use a smaller peep, still center up, and get a clear sight picture without a clarifier which is a big plus...


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

psargeant said:


> I use a Tru-spot housing. It is about 1.125" diameter. Before that I was using a Brite Site Vegas which was probably slightly smaller. I definitely prefer a smaller housing for all target shooting. It allows me to use a smaller peep, still center up, and get a clear sight picture without a clarifier which is a big plus...


I certainly agree with Sarge on this one! The smaller hole in the peep, and the absence of needing a clarifier is a HUGE HELP when outdoors. A drop of rain, or dust from pollen, or dust in general, sweat, whatever...ruins your sight picture in a hurry. I won't use a clarifier under any circumstances with any scope I use...predominantly for those reasons. In addition, I have enough trouble keeping my glasses clean, let alone a tiny lens in a peep site. hahaha

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I use the CR Apex Target scope. It uses a 1 3/8 lens and has a 1 1/4 FOV. Great little scope for the money. I also have a Classic but really prefer the CR Apex.

Definitely smaller than larger though.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

what size lens does the merlin scope take Can a after market poly lens work it that scope It looks like the same scope right and left hand great looking scope


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

field14 said:


> I certainly agree with Sarge on this one! The smaller hole in the peep, and the absence of needing a clarifier is a HUGE HELP when outdoors. A drop of rain, or dust from pollen, or dust in general, sweat, whatever...ruins your sight picture in a hurry. I won't use a clarifier under any circumstances with any scope I use...predominantly for those reasons. In addition, I have enough trouble keeping my glasses clean, let alone a tiny lens in a peep site. hahaha
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


You agree with anyone/thing...I don't believe it...:tongue:


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for all the comments. I might call Pinwheel and check into that Merlin. I like the looks of it.


----------

